# can not build wireshark 1.8.0 from ports ERROR 1



## dem0n (Aug 1, 2012)

hello everyone, this is my first post to this forum and i am really hoping that someone here can help me out.

I just downloaded and installed FreeBSD 9.0 amd64 bit. I did not install ports from install media. After my installation I fetched an updated ports collection and installed KDE4. Since I am running FreeBSD 9.0 in VMware player the next thing I did was install vmware-tools (that was a lot of fun) and after a lot of work I got it working.

So after I got the basics all down I am installing 3rd party software that I need/want and one of my favorite apps wireshark is giving me a lot of trouble. 

Okay so here is a snippit of error I am getting when I try and install wireshark from ports.


```
rberos4.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/libdissectors_la-packet-kerberos4.Tpo"; exit 1; fi
     
    packet-kerberos.c: In function 'decrypt_krb5_data':
    packet-kerberos.c:701: error: 'krb5_crypto' undeclared (first use in this function)
    packet-kerberos.c:701: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
    packet-kerberos.c:701: error: for each function it appears in.)
    packet-kerberos.c:701: error: expected ';' before 'crypto'
    packet-kerberos.c:702: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code
    packet-kerberos.c:709: error: 'krb5_keytab_entry' has no member named 'keyblock'
    packet-kerberos.c:710: error: 'krb5_keytab_entry' has no member named 'keyblock'
    packet-kerberos.c:711: error: 'krb5_keytab_entry' has no member named 'keyblock'
    packet-kerberos.c:712: warning: implicit declaration of function 'krb5_crypto_init'
    packet-kerberos.c:712: error: 'krb5_keytab_entry' has no member named 'keyblock'
    packet-kerberos.c:712: error: 'crypto' undeclared (first use in this function)
    packet-kerberos.c:724: warning: implicit declaration of function 'krb5_decrypt_ivec'
    packet-kerberos.c:734: warning: implicit declaration of function 'krb5_crypto_destroy'
    libtool: compile:  cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I./../.. -I./.. -I/usr/local/include/p11-kit-1 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -DINET6 -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DG_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES -DGSEAL_ENABLE -DGTK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGTK_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 "-D_U_=__attribute__((unused))" -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/include/pcap -I/usr/include -DPLUGIN_DIR=\"/usr/local/lib/wireshark/plugins/1.8.0\" -O2 -pipe -funit-at-a-time -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wextra -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -Wpointer-arith -Wno-pointer-sign -Wcast-align -Wformat-security -Wold-style-definition -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include/cairo -I/usr/local/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/local/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/atk-1.0 -MT libdissectors_la-packet-kerberos4.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libdissectors_la-packet-kerberos4.Tpo -c packet-kerberos4.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libdissectors_la-packet-kerberos4.o
    gmake[5]: *** [libdissectors_la-packet-kerberos.lo] Error 1
    gmake[5]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
    gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net/wireshark/work/wireshark-1.8.0/epan/dissectors'
    gmake[4]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
    gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net/wireshark/work/wireshark-1.8.0/epan/dissectors'
    gmake[3]: *** [all] Error 2
    gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net/wireshark/work/wireshark-1.8.0/epan/dissectors'
    gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
    gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net/wireshark/work/wireshark-1.8.0/epan'
    gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
    gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net/wireshark/work/wireshark-1.8.0'
    gmake: *** [all] Error 2
    *** Error code 1
     
    Stop in /usr/ports/net/wireshark.
    *** Error code 1
     
    Stop in /usr/ports/net/wireshark.
```

Now I tried installing wireshark from ports using portmaster(8) `# portmaster --force-config net/wireshark`

that did not work...

Then I tried just doing plain *make install clean* and that gave me the same error.

I am really hoping that someone here has came across this issue and has a way to fix it. I really want to install wireshark because it is hands down my favorite program.

I am going to try and build wireshark one more time with portmaster but this time I am going to try and build it recursively with the options -> *portmaster -rf net/wireshark*" but I really doubt it will work.

I really hope someone here can assist me...

I would like to thank you all in advance for your time and your assistance.

Thanks again,

Dem0n


----------



## SirDice (Aug 1, 2012)

Is there anything in /etc/make.conf that might interfere?


----------



## dem0n (Aug 2, 2012)

The only thing I had in make.conf is the perl value and MK_CLANG_IS_CC=no here is a print out my make.conf

```
PERL_VERSION=5.14.2
# MK_CLANG_IS_CC=no
```

I tried commenting out MK_CLANG_IS_CC and I still received the same error...

Do you think maybe by adding that value I messed something up?

The reason that I added that value is because I am using vmware player and I was following a tutorial for installing vmware tools it was in the tutorial I was following.

SirDice, thank you so much for your interest and assistance... I am really hoping someone can assist me with this issue.

Thanks again.


----------



## AJ (Aug 2, 2012)

I'd like to see more of the output from your make. 
Also, did you do a 
	
	



```
make clean
```
 after making changes to make.conf ?


----------



## dem0n (Aug 2, 2012)

Yes, I did make clean several times. Here is a link to pastebin that has much more information about my build with wireshark: http://pastebin.com/VKzRFCgG

Thank you all for your assistance.


I am considering removing all packages installed with ports and rebuild everything over. Unless I can fix this issue... So I am hoping someone here can toss me a hail Mary and help me out =-P

Thank you all again.

-dem0n


----------



## dem0n (Aug 5, 2012)

Well *I* am glad to report that *I* finally was able to get *wireshark* working for *F*ree*BSD* 9.0 amd64 bit. What was my solution? Not a very fun one, heh. I think that it had become obvious to me after talking to a few people on irc's freenode in ##Freebsd that by adding extra values to make.conf that *I* had really messed up apps that *I* was building from ports. I just had no idea how powerful make.conf really was. So the only thing that I could really do was follow the 11 steps in portmaster(8) and redo my entire ports collection. Delete everything and re-build everything. Deleting KDE4 after getting it working was not a lot of fun, but it had to be done. Before doing the rebuild of everything *I* restored make.conf back to its default state, only leaving the perl version line in the file.

After rebuilding KDE4 worked but was not operating with full functionality. It was weird, KDE4 would load but when *I* would try and run certain things *I* would get error and error. I was able to fix this issue with a simple rebuild of KDE4. After that *I* am glad to say that everything works great! Wireshark is working great, and *I* now have my favorite application for *F*ree*BSD* =-P

Also on a good side note, every app*lication* *I* have build from ports has worked great! So *I* hope that this can be a lesson to some other *F*ree*BSD* users out there...do not alter make.conf unless you absolutely know what you are doing. If you can avoid it... *I* would suggest doing so. Also if you need to change something in how make(1) is going to work, you could try adding the value on the command line instead of adding to make.conf. That way its isolated and not going to build every app*lication* with that option you are using.

So this is my update...and I would like to take this time to thank the people who responded to my posting, I thank you for your help and your time especially.

Free*BSD* is NOW a lot of fun...

Till next time....

-Dem0n


----------

